# horse Racing Survey



## michelle666 (6 March 2015)

hi everyone, im a student doing a equine science and management course. as a part of my course I have to complete a dissertation and this survey counts towards my results and dissertation evidence. it is a short survey 9 questions all multiple choice apart from one. i would appreciate your help. please consider taking part and answer questions truthfully please so result are accurate. thank you for your time and help.

the link is below:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GZKTLWV 

thank you again Michelle


----------



## bonny (6 March 2015)

I've done it but to be honest I can't really see the point of it ....


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 March 2015)

Ive completed it but dont see the point, what are your feelings on horse racing OP as you know ours.


----------



## suffolkmare (6 March 2015)

Done, but you haven't said if your survey relates to Flat, NH or both. There is obviously common ground, but also significant differences between the disciplines which will influence opinions.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2015)

Yes I think it is a bit odd, eg the parental thing, mine never saw a racehorse in their lives, it was never discussed. That was 60 years ago, when the posts were concrete and the rails were wood fixed with nails.
The stats on fatalities, well I expect that a flat racecourse will have fewer fatalities per 1000 runners, but I am not sure what %age fatalities is considered  "acceptable" , to me I would be interested to see a graph of fatalities going back a number of years, provided the stats were not tweaked "to prove a point" and again, there would probably be a difference between flat and jumps, well even that is split up in to hurdles and fences. All these stats are available thanks the the BHA, they do put a lot of time and effort in to improving safety.

Maybe you could tell us what the dissertation is looking at, it has to be something related to safety on racecourses and attitudes, but that is as much as I could determine, and that has to be rather vague.


----------



## Madam Min (7 March 2015)

Done! I love NH and do follow it throughout the year. My parents were neither pro or anti, my mum sometimes comes to races with us so I suppose in that sense she's pro. If you're thinking about the none horsey public then I can see that a lot dont understand behind the scenes work etc and because horse racing both flat and NH are the most publicised equestrian disciplines issues in others such as eventing and show jumping arent as well known, in which case yes I think education may help.


----------



## Brochdoll (9 March 2015)

Done! Would be interested to know what your topic is for your dissertation. And good luck!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (10 March 2015)

Completed..but tbh it seems to lack direction, could you enlighten us OP?


----------

